
VeoLuz: Generative art toy that visualizes photon paths, built in rust+reasonml - jaredly
https://jaredforsyth.com/veoluz/
======
cdkocher4287
Would be cool if it included lensing from gravitational bodies using general
relativity. Einstein crosses would look great rendered by that software

